# Norwegian to English: premissleverandør



## anOther

Hei! 

Jeg lurer på om noen har et godt forslag til oversettelse av det norske begrepet 'premissleverandør' til engelsk. Jeg har sett noen foreslå 'premise setter' eller 'premise provider' i et annet forum, men jeg synes det låter kunstig og tilgjort. 
Her er konteksten i dette tilfellet: "vi kan vere ein verdfull premissleverandør og samarbeidspartnar." 
Aller helst vil jeg beholde substantivformen, men jeg er åpen for forslag sominnebærer omstrukturering av setningen. 

På forhånd takk!


----------



## raumar

Hei! Ordboka mi oversetter "premissleverandør" som " supplier of conditions; supplier of terms".  Jeg vet ikke hvor godt dette faktisk fungerer på engelsk, og hvor godt det fanger opp at "premissleverandør" har en ganske vid betydning på norsk. Det brukes jo ikke om noen som setter konkrete vilkår, men om noen som bidrar med ideer og innspill som påvirker en prosess eller en debatt. 

Maybe a native English speaker can comment on these translations?


----------



## anOther

Takk, raumar, for svar! Jeg er enig i at oversettelsen ikke fanger opp den bredere betydningen. I denne sammenhengen er betydningen mer i retning av 'toneangivende', tenker jeg. Jeg vurderer å bruke en variant av 'prominent', men det er ikke helt tilfredsstillende, det heller.


----------



## raumar

Kan "_agenda setter_" fungere? Det er vel først og fremst et begrep fra medieforskningen, men kan kanskje også fungere i en mer generell sammenheng?


----------



## anOther

Den var ikke dum! Da slipper jeg i så fall taket i den substantivformen og går for en variant av 'set the agenda'. Takk igjen, raumar!


----------



## winenous

How about "Contributor to policy formulation"? Must admit I found it by googling the word, but it sounds good to me
premissleverandør | Norwegian to English |

The other translations suggested above sound odd to me, but then I have never worked in the environment that would use such terms.


----------



## raumar

I think it is difficult to find a single translation of "premissleverandør" that will work in all contexts. This word is used in so many different ways, ranging from literal to figurative. It has become a kind of trendy buzzword, and the meaning is not always clear (as you can see from some of the examples below). So the translations must depend on the context (and anOther did not provide much details on the context).

I think the basic point is that a "premissleverandør" provides arguments and facts which becomes the basis for discussions and decision-making. A "premissleverandør" can have considerable influence, by setting the terms of the debate. In other words, framing how the issue is being defined. This could be influence over policy formulation, but also over public opinion, or decisions made by companies or individuals. That is why I thought agenda-setting could work (if it is about setting the terms for policy decisions or public debates).

NAOB only describes a very figurative meaning of "premissleverandør", where the "leverandør" also can be a "discourse":
Det Norske Akademis ordbok


> person, diskurs e.l. som legger premisser (for en debatt, et etablert resonnement e.l.)
> 
> SITATER
> 
> psykoanalysen som myte … har vært en retorisk premissleverandør for den moderne offerrollen
> (Finn Skårderud Uro LBK 1998)
> i Undsets apologetiske skrifter gjør Chesterton seg permanent gjeldende som premissleverandør og resonnansbunn
> (Liv Bliksrud Sigrid Undset 116 1997)
> å være synlig hørte med til en kunstdirektørs aller viktigste oppgaver, i hvert fall dersom visjonen hans om museet som premissleverandør skulle gå i oppfyllelse
> (Tommy Sørbø Søppel 134 2007)



NAOB's examples are literary and quite abstract. Here are some examples from Google - less literary, and ranging from abstract to quite concrete:

" ...arbeiderbevegelsen har klart å være premissleverandører for det norske samfunnet i mange årtier."

"Men Bibelen må fremdeles være premissleverandøren som korrigerer samtidens idealer, ikke omvendt."

"Utdanningsforbundet må bli en sterkere premissleverandør i den utdanningspolitiske debatten og sette dagsorden framfor å protestere mot det som blir presentert."

"HLF [Hørselshemmedes Landsforbund] vil være en god medspiller og premissleverandør for kunnskap om hva hørselsutfordringer medfører, og for å skape forståelse for behovene hørselshemmede har for å mestre hverdagen."

"Norsk Wavin [a company that makes plastic pipes] skal være en aktør som viser vei, være en av de store premissleverandørene i bransjen. Det betyr at vi skal bli tydeligere i vårt budskap innenfor alle våre produktområder. Vi ønsker å være sparringspartneren for rørleggere, entreprenører og kommuner. Med dem skal vi være en aktiv medspiller hvor våre dyktige medarbeidere skal bistå med den nødvendige kunnskapen"


----------



## winenous

Google is great - you can see the full context here:
https://www.uib.no/sites/w3.uib.no/files/attachments/vedtatt_nn_strategi_2016-2022.pdf

Frankly, I would just not translate the word "premissleverandør" - leave it out in the English version. It may sound good in Norwegian, but is difficult/impossible to translate, and the following sentence in the text describes exactly what it means in this context, rendering it redundant.

I have no idea how that squares with the role of the translator, but it is the best I can suggest.


----------



## raumar

I see - thanks, Winenous!

This is a strategy document for the Faculty of Law at the University of Bergen, and such documents are usually full of empty phrases. 

I would have preferred something like "kunnskapsleverandør" in the Norwegian original, based on the idea that the role of universities should be to provide knowledge. But this is not up to me, and there is probably a reason why they chose "premissleverandør".

I suppose the University of Bergen chose "premissleverandør" to brag about how influential their legal thinking is in Norwegian society. They don't merely produce knowledge, but a kind of knowledge that is relevant beyond scholarly debates. Today, those who fund research are increasingly concerned with "impact" - that the research results shall have some impact on society,


----------

